# Black Bean and Avocado Dip



## Raine (Feb 24, 2005)

Black Bean and Avocado Dip

Ingredients 
2 cups cooked Black Beans (or use canned) 
1 medium ripe Avocado 
1 small Chile Pepper, minced fine 
1 small clove Garlic, minced fine 
2 Tbsp. Tomato juice 
2 Tbsp. freshly-squeezed Lime juice 
2 Tbsp. grated white Onion 
2 Tbsp. Cilantro leaves, minced 
1 tsp. dried Oregano 
1 tsp. freshly-squeezed Lemon juice 
1/4 tsp. Salt 
Black Pepper, to taste 
Chili Powder  


Method 


In a food processor or blender, combine the beans, chile, tomato juice, lime juice, garlic, oregano, and 1/4 teaspoon salt. Puree to a fairly smooth consistency. Refrigerator the puree in a covered container for two hours, or up to a few days if making in advance. 

Just before serving, place the puree in a shallow dip bowl, smoothing out the top. Peel the avocado and discard the seed. In a bowl, mash the avocado with the grated onion, cilantro, lemon juice, the pinch of salt, and pepper to taste until fairly smooth. 

Spread the avocado mixture over the black beans, leaving a 1-inch border of beans showing. Garnish with a few sprigs of cilantro, minced onion, and a dusting of red chili powder. 

Serve with tortilla chips or vegetables.


----------

